# Paris Reidhead



## Matthias

I have recently been turned on to the Preaching of Paris Reidhead by my Pastor. I had never heard of this man before, and still cannot find much info on his history or theological background. However, his preaching is amazing, and riveting!! His sermon "Ten shekels and a shirt" has to be one of the most powerful sermons I have ever heard. 

He can be found on sermonindex.net 

Anyone else heard of him, or know anything about him?


----------



## ManleyBeasley

Yes. He is with the Christian Missionary Alliance denom (A.W. Tozer, Ravi Zacharias). He is one of my favorite non-calvinist preachers.


----------



## PresbyDane

Thanks I will look into him


----------



## Theogenes

Jeffrey,
I use to listen to Paris Reidhead back in the mid 1970's. He had preached at a church in the Twin Cities and I got the tape 10 Shekels and A shirt. It truly is a powerful sermon albeit somewhat Arminian. I have a collection of about 6 or 7 other sermons of his. All equally as riveting. Here's his web site:

http://www.parisreidheadbibleteachingministries.org/

Jim


----------



## LeeJUk

Reidhead's dead i think.
but yeah I agree 10 shekels and a shirt changed me completely.

Glory to God for men like tozer, reidhead and ravenhill. God doesn't need people to be theologically perfect to use them mightily which is a show of his sovereignty in its self.


----------



## Skyler

I've heard of him. His "Ten Shekels" sermon is ratherwell-known in our circles...

From what I've heard of it, it's pretty good, but I've never actually listened to it myself. I keep wanting to, but I keep putting it off...

...ok, no more delays. I'm downloading it now.


----------



## the particular baptist

Ten Shekels and a Shirt was and is a Spirit empowered message. God revealed Himself to Reidhead in Africa where he went with a man-centered gospel. God changed his life there and taught him that all creation was made for the glory of God and that our greatest crime and sin is failing to. Amazing message, highly recommended. SermonIndex.net audio sermons: ,

Yes, he is like Tozer. I would also add Lloyd-Jones.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

About a year and a half ago I posted this link to a 5 minute clip from that message (I didn't know the message had a "name", but whatever). He got the "reason" for missions right, anyway, at least as far as the elect goes.

{I guess "GodTube" is dead, *no great loss*. But that link still works... weird.}


----------

